# What it's like to go from 5'4 to 6'4



## sloopnoob (Feb 18, 2020)

I was standing with my friends and cousin , they were all on level ground and I was standing on a feet tall stair putting me at 6'4. No one from far away could see that I was standing on stairs because my friends were infront of me, covering me up. And gosh did it make head turns and even hear a guy so wtf that guy's so tall. 6'4 is really tall in India so. I'm originally a 5'4 manlet


----------



## CopeIsReal (Feb 18, 2020)

Inb4 sir grey height is useless
Height is the most important thing after face.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## the next o'pry (Feb 18, 2020)

youre a nibbacel


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 18, 2020)

the next o'pry said:


> youre a nibbacel


eh what's that? I'm certainly not a nibba tho


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 18, 2020)

5'4 is quite short in india for the younger gen.


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 18, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> 5'4 is quite short in india for the younger gen.


it is yes, everyone here says I'm average at 5'4 here but it's certainly not the case. 5'7-5'8 would be average. In the higher society and cast no one's under 5'10


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 18, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> it is yes, everyone here says I'm average at 5'4 here but it's certainly not the case. 5'7-5'8 would be average. In the higher society and cast no one's under 5'10


Yeah. Where i live average is around 5'8"-9".

In Punjab its even higher.

Where do you live?


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 18, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> it is yes, everyone here says I'm average at 5'4 here but it's certainly not the case. 5'7-5'8 would be average. In the higher society and cast no one's under 5'10



Ever see 6'3+ Chadpreets? How rare are they?


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 18, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> Yeah. Where i live average is around 5'8"-9".
> 
> In Punjab its even higher.
> 
> Where do you live?


Delhi, the average guys are still 5'7 but 5'7 is still short for a gurjar tbh


SlavCelibate said:


> Ever see 6'3+ Chadpreets? How rare are they?


my paternal uncle is 6'3


AbandonShip said:


> Yeah. Where i live average is around 5'8"-9".


where do you live tho


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 18, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> I was standing with my friends and cousin , they were all on level ground and I was standing on a feet tall stair putting me at 6'4. No one from far away could see that I was standing on stairs because my friends were infront of me, covering me up. And gosh did it make head turns and even hear a guy so wtf that guy's so tall. 6'4 is really tall in India so. I'm originally a 5'4 manlet


*ITS OVER AND NEVER BEGUN     *


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 18, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> *ITS OVER AND NEVER BEGUN    *


ik boi, ik


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 18, 2020)

5'4 curry

im so sorry


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 18, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> 5'4 curry
> 
> im so sorry


rope in 2020
@Blackpill3d don't be sad for me, not living this miserable life would be great.


----------



## Over (Feb 18, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> rope in 2020
> @Blackpill3d don't be sad for me, not living this miserable life would be great.


It's over.....


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 18, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> rope in 2020
> @Blackpill3d don't be sad for me, not living this miserable life would be great.


What's your norwood level


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 18, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> What's your norwood level


nw1 but I'm too high t to live with it and cope


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 18, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> nw1 but I'm too high t to live with it and cope


Ah unlucky, if you were balding all you'd have to do is fuck up your posture to lose 2 inches and get a job as a janitor to become a living meme


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 18, 2020)

Jfl im gigamanlet


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 18, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Jfl im gigamanlet


I'm just alive to test Alkoclar's stuff. If it changes anything I'll live on and post my results to help other manlets


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 18, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> I'm just alive to test Alkoclar's stuff. If it changes anything I'll live on and post my results to help other manlets


Im 5'6 but live in germany where official average is 5'11 and most young educated guys are 6'1

I get heightmogged on AVERAGE by a whole head


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 18, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Im 5'6 but live in germany where official average is 5'11 and most young educated guys are 6'1
> 
> I get heightmogged on AVERAGE by a whole head
> 
> View attachment 272742


I'm aiming for 6 inches(pm if u wanna know why even i think it'll be possible), if it does happen you'll have a chance too


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 18, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> I'm aiming for 6 inches(pm if u wanna know why even i think it'll be possible), if it does happen you'll have a chance too


Pls pm me that stuff bro


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 20, 2020)

M


sloopnoob said:


> I'm aiming for 6 inches(pm if u wanna know why even i think it'll be possible), if it does happen you'll have a chance too


Pm me


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 21, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> *ITS OVER AND NEVER BEGUN    *


Are you @Nosecel9000 ?


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 21, 2020)

Bluepill said:


> Are you @Nosecel9000 ?


No


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 23, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 272742



Holy fuck, absolutely insane.


----------

